# Locking up Sonoran Desert Tortoise at night?



## CourtsTorts (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi!

I have a couple Russian tortoises and a Greek tortoise that I lock up at night in their outdoor enclosures. My question is, should I be locking up my newly acquired Sonoran Desert Tortoise? He is much larger than my others but we definitely have cats, raccoons and skunks in the area. He is temporarily in an igloo dog house at night with a bunch of hay but I’ll be building him a proper cinder block/wood hide this weekend.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2019)

I would lock him up.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Aug 8, 2019)

Be safe lock him up. Pics of your crew would be great.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2019)

I block all my tortoises in at night. When I still had my 200lb aldabrans they got blocked in at night too.


----------



## CourtsTorts (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input!


----------



## CourtsTorts (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## CourtsTorts (Aug 8, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Be safe lock him up. Pics of your crew would be great.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Aug 8, 2019)

CourtsTorts said:


> View attachment 278093


Great looking. He looks like he is on a mission.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Aug 8, 2019)

CourtsTorts said:


> View attachment 278095


Nice crew. I want to have more but it's just not a good time at the moment.


----------

